# Need y'alls help with a catchy name



## Eltruchador (Apr 8, 2005)

If everything goes as planned, I should be a fully licensed guide within a weeks time. I'm going to be chartering inshore fishing trips out of the Lower Laguna Madre.

I have a few names in mind for my business, but am looking to see if anything
more appealing catches my eye.

I was wondering if y'all could throw some catchy names my way to help a 
brotha out.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Hey, sounds like another Logo contest. LOL 2cool


----------



## Retriever (Dec 17, 2004)

what is your name, give us a few thoughts on what you are looking for from a theme standpoint, etc.


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

There are so many things that could be said! Please, more details.


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

It would seem like we could think of something catchy with "Rufus" in the name. My brain seems to be dead at the moment though.


----------



## Eltruchador (Apr 8, 2005)

My initials are R.C. but I don't really want to go that route.

I'm looking for something dealing with the type of fishing we do on 
the LLM. The usual Specks and Reds of course, but everything seems
to be "burned out". I'm looking for something original.
A buddy of mine came up with "On the Stringer Guide Service" for his business
a while back. I guess I'm looking for something along those lines, something
you hear alot during the daily grind out on the water.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Ketchum Guide Service


----------



## NurseD-bait (Oct 2, 2004)

Tippin for Scales....


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

*How bout.................*

"Now I'm broke cause I'm guiding guide service" Just kidding! Good luck with the name and new carreer. Oh Yeah....how bout " Got Fish? Guide Service" or "Get Fishy Guide Service" or "Fat Trout Guide Service" or "Living Laguna Madre Guide Service" or "South Tx LLM Guide Service" or "Double L Adventures" or "Double L Guide Service"........................That's all I got for now


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Eltruchador said:


> , something you hear alot during the daily grind out on the water.


That would be Hold my Beer and Watch This Charters if you were fishing with some of the guys on this board. :biggrin: 
You plan on a certain area or the whole complex from South Bay to Nine Mile Hole?
Put out the ideas you have. Maybe they can be tweaked a bit if you don't quite like them.


----------



## Eltruchador (Apr 8, 2005)

Too funny Too tall:rotfl: .

I'm planning on covering it all, but prefer Mansfield/Arroyo.


----------



## tiderunner (Aug 3, 2005)

I hate to give it up. Lol Gettin Jiggy


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

ArroMan Adventures/Charters etc


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2006)

"Rufus means Red" fishing guide


----------



## Pubguy (Oct 15, 2005)

Now I can't get la vida loca out of my head. Too funny.


----------



## Tall Steve (Jun 22, 2004)

If it is not already being used how about

Tops and Tails Guide Service


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Tall Steve said:


> If it is not already being used how about
> 
> Tops and Tails Guide Service


Does "Tops" mean like "Topwater" or Gafftop? LOL! Don't get in too big a hurry. Good luck. I'll keep thinking.  CF?


----------



## Flynm (Mar 22, 2005)

How about "Speckin' the Madre Outfitters"


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I startede playing with some Logo ideas, so as soon as the name is set, I'm a jump ahead. (need the advantage over grayfish LOL)


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

How about..."Shallow Minded Guide Service"....hehe

You guiding the Port Mansfield area?

SM


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

I'm watching you bill. Go for it. Just remember to get a donation to the site for your work. I will let you do all the work. Then comes the sneak attack. j/k


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Skinny Water Guide Services


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

"HIS BOUNTY" or how bout "Hooked On Jesus"


----------



## Eltruchador (Apr 8, 2005)

grayfish said:


> Skinny Water Guide Services


Sounds good, but too similar to McTrouts/Trishas name.


----------



## Eltruchador (Apr 8, 2005)

Shallow Minded said:


> You guiding the Port Mansfield area?
> SM


Yes sir, that's the plan.


----------



## Eltruchador (Apr 8, 2005)

bill said:


> I startede playing with some Logo ideas, so as soon as the name is set, I'm a jump ahead. (need the advantage over grayfish LOL)


Cool. I got a name in mind already. I'm finding out if it's available.
I'd love to see some of your logo ideas.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Cool, I'll be in Port Mansfield the Monday after Mothers Day, week and a half. I'll be there the whole week and can't wait!

Wish I knew you were guiding because we already booked Roy Lee for one of the days. I really enjoy fishing with Roy. I've seen him do things other guides wouldn't dream of like loaning his boat to strangers on a tournament day.

You livin down there?
SM


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Man that's weird? When I posted the first time I got an error message stating, "Sorry, you can only post once every 30 seconds" or something like that.

This was my first post since this morning? What's up with dat?

SM?????


----------



## twelfth man (Sep 1, 2005)

*Name*

How bout "Raisin' the Ruf Charters"?


----------



## lxa393 (Jul 27, 2005)

Good luck on the name search Eltruchador. You already have my suggestions in the other hangout.


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Many years ago I had designs on being a guide catering to fly fisherman and was thinking about using the name Laguna Strippers. Never happened. What about something like Laguna Stalkers?
Good luck with your new business and the name search


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Here is one direction. I have several more in mind.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

OK, so it looks more like a business or post card. First run attempt.
I will limit out the colors and work a few more things.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

I like the font. What is that? PM me Told you I was watching


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Top is called "Joint by PizzaDude"
Bottom is called "Shae Script"


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Thanks bill


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Here's an idea


----------



## choupique (Apr 3, 2006)

FISH ON!!! Guide Serrvice


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Grayfish, your right on with the firecracker, without it, I think of a hunting/fishing service.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Maybe


----------



## Cru (May 24, 2004)

"The Rufus On Fire" guide service


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

What style of fishing? Who is your target clientelle? Anything unique about what you plan to offer?


----------



## Taroco (Apr 9, 2005)

Shadows in the Shallows Guide Service

Shallow Shadows Guide Service


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Sumpthing Bumping Guide Service


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

Specktacular Fishing Adventures
specktackler Fishing Adventures


----------



## bk005 (Feb 23, 2005)

Manana Charters,


----------



## McTrout (May 22, 2004)

Well congrats Truchador...

Just prepare to dig in. There's a real shortage of guides you know lol.

Anyway, Troy M. has your guidelines. Who are your clientele? How are you going to fish them? Any new twist or just going fishing? Bait? Lures? Both? Full-time? Part-time? It's always good to have a name that sorta reflects what you are doing. 

As far as a bunch of you other well meaning folks, there are already established businesses with names VERY close to some that have been suggested. Need to be careful here. TNT is used, Spectacuar is, not to mention Skinny Water and others. Step away from the box and be creative. Have fun and good luck!

Mike


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I can't get into the round type...LOL


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Not a real entry, but I'm in a funny mood. (sorry if not funny just killin' time, I was ready for TNT)


----------



## wadec2 (Nov 11, 2005)

Eltruchador Charters


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Allways Biting!! Gets you on the first page in the phone book A......


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

How about this


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

I will wait on a name to be settled on. Nice artwork Bill. What app you usiing?


----------



## crowmagnum (Feb 4, 2006)

*Rufus The Dufus Guide service.*

Try "RUFUS THE DUFUS GUIDE SERVICE" Then add a catchy slogan like,"ANY DUFUS CAN CATCH FISH WITH RUFUS"Thats catchy ain't it.You could also get some testamonial statements on your web like"YOU WOULD HAVE TO BE A DUFUS NOT TO FISH WITH RUFUS.Yep ,this otta work for you since you are such a dufus you can't even come up w/a name yourself.Don't get your Japanese in a wad I am J/k.good luck on your new adventure.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Will Potlick For Cash Guide Service. LOL

ClearFlats Charters


----------



## McTrout (May 22, 2004)

Heck man... I like El Trucador!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Half the guides down here could go by names like Drift Cutter Is Me, Wake In Your Face Maker, Sand Bar Seeker,Grass Ripper,etc......

Good luck with uour endeavor. May you use your knowledge responsibly.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

"Lower Luguna Roostertail Guide Service." Somebody with more talented art skills remove John whoever's name off the bottom boat and put in "BASSFREEKS!" CF?


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

ComeFrom? said:


> "Lower Luguna Roostertail Guide Service." Somebody with more talented art skills remove John whoever's name off the bottom boat and put in "BASSFREEKS!" CF?


Will I get in trouble again? Made it rough looking


----------



## lxa393 (Jul 27, 2005)

Saltwater Therapy Adventures

Tops N Tails Guide Service

Lower Laguna Slam

Laguna Wadin'

Screamin' Drag Charters


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

grayfish that's perfect. I can't stop laughing! BWWAAHHAHAHAHA! CF?


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Something


----------



## hazmatman (Oct 16, 2005)

*A New Customer Waiting To Go*

PLS SEND INFO ON YOUR SERVICE AND RATES -

[email protected]

how about "fish tales guide service"


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

"Half-Shell Charters"
"YOU GIG 'EM"
"Specks R Us"
"Truch'ing On"
"Always Ready Guide Service"

Will you do kayak trips, too?


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

How about

Chasin' Tails

Taming Tails

Texas Tails

Texans on Trout

Texas Trout Tamers

Texas Tail Chasers

Speckle Sleuth

Speck-Stalker


----------



## hogracer1 (Mar 7, 2005)

Specks and Reds by Eltruchador Guides


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

The Dr. is in


----------



## andrespurplerain (Dec 13, 2005)

How about " Totally "Texas" Trout & Redfish Guide Service" serving the Laguna Madre Bay area 24/7...call El TRuchador....xxx-xxx-xxxx.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

still playing


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

mothers arms excursions


----------



## fishedz (Sep 5, 2004)

In The Red Guide Service. If you are fishin', you are "In the red".


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Kinda like grayfish's "No Bull" (the second one) as a bumper sticker


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

Hey how about 2cool Charters. Haha or tops and tails backwater adventures


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

LoL


----------



## anton (Aug 2, 2005)

Bill you have to much time on your hands! LOL


----------



## no bait (Jan 19, 2007)

Do You Have A Name For Your Boat?


----------



## Bimini Twisted (Apr 17, 2005)

Ditchdigger Guide Service, since arroyo is spanish for ditch.


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

tiderunner said:


> I hate to give it up. Lol Gettin Jiggy


I like that one to!!


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

How many pages did ya have to go back for this year old thread? 

What name did you end up using El T?


----------



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

Brew said:


> How many pages did ya have to go back for this year old thread?
> 
> What name did you end up using El T?


heh. i was reading it and didn't realize how old it was..


----------



## Eltruchador (Apr 8, 2005)

Brew said:


> How many pages did ya have to go back for this year old thread?
> 
> *What name did you end up using El T*?


http://tntinshoreadventures.com/


----------



## das71198 (Aug 12, 2005)

By far the best one I have seen so far is ==== Living Laguna Madre Guide Service"
It caught my attention.


----------



## no bait (Jan 19, 2007)

South Texas Fish Finder


----------



## ELF62 (Dec 24, 2004)

Ice Em Down


----------

